# Spes Magna N-247



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone out there have a good shot of the N.Irish trawler Spes Magna also a shot of her as the Accord PD90. Photos for my own use and will be noted with copyright of course. Can only find small, distant shot on this site but was hoping for a close up, clear shot.
Thanks
John


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

johnvoe said:


> Anyone out there have a good shot of the N.Irish trawler Spes Magna also a shot of her as the Accord PD90. Photos for my own use and will be noted with copyright of course. Can only find small, distant shot on this site but was hoping for a close up, clear shot.
> Thanks
> John


This one ? >


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

This one ? >


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

This one ? >


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Many thanks for coming back with suggestions. The shot of Spes Magna towing seems to be the only one posted of her anywhere it seems and the other two are the earlier and later PD Accord. 
Thanks again.
John


----------



## uisdean mor (Sep 4, 2008)

cueball44 said:


> This one ? >


Fished alongside her on Silvery Sea. The high tow angle was to allow for the purse net bin to be full and ready to go if the weather changed. we did not have a conventional tow if the purse was on. Seem to remember the engine on the Spez Magna was uprated and there was also a very similar NI vessel which was often on teh same grounds with us. Good luck in your search.


----------



## W D Hughson (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there's was a photo of that boat on a face book group a while back ,maybe John James in Shetland can help


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a couple, I can send to your e-mail add. 
regards
Jim Pottinger


----------

